# What is the registry path for secure boot option on windows 10 mobile?



## BakedOnSomeSour (Jun 15, 2016)

Title says all


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 16, 2016)

Maybe HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Lsa\SecureBoot ?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 17, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Maybe HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Lsa\SecureBoot ?

Click to collapse



Its: 

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Control\SecureBoot\State]
"UEFISecureBootEnabled"="dword:0000001"
```

But as far as I've heard, disabling Secure Boot isn't as simple as a registry key.


----------

